# ALLIED debuts on 4K Ultra HD and Blu-ray February 28th and on Digital HD February 14th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> BRAD PITT AND MARION COTILLARD STAR IN DIRECTOR
> ROBERT ZEMECKIS’ INTENSE THRILLER
> 
> 
> ...


----------

